# haunts 2008



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I finally got a album set up for the 2 week end haunts I do at state parks here.check them out. I can't get things to show here, too big or something, and I am not sure how to fix it, not computer savvy, so check the albums out on my page, please.
I do two park haunts, the first one was great, weather was perfect and everything worked great, the second one the weather sucked, rain cold and gale force winds, had built a fcg and did not dare use it with the wind. buteven though I used less than half of my things, I still won best decorated, and won a new state park sticker for next year!! 
Any way, please check my pics out, sorry I cna't get them on here.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great! Haunting at a campground sounds like fun, are there other haunters there as well? I love the witches, the whole scene is great. The vampire is awesome. Great job all around!:jol:


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you scarey godmother, yes, the whole park is set up for halloween, both with tieir own special things, they have crafts for kids, games, etc. it is cool, having the whole park lit up, I am one of the bigger set ups but a few otehrs have it too, but every one has something, lights, pumpkins, etc!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice set up. Your vampire reminds me of Michael Jackson ( the undead Jacko?), which is very scary with you being in a camp ground.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the reaper, the little guy next to Clara's tombstone, and the things on the witches' table the best.

"Clara Voyant - she never saw it coming" - bad, but funny! And did I see "Myra Mains" there as well?


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

yup, RoxyBlue, you did see Myra Mains, I have many others, but not all pictured, tongue in cheek, Paul Terguist, etc, in the camp ground, folks love to come read them and have a laugh, some times it takes them a minute or so to get it, then they laugh. I love scarey, but in the campgound, need to keep it a little light
Budman, I never thought of it, but he does look like him a bit, which is truely scarey!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations. Everything looks great.
Love the witches and webs....oooooh and lights!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice pics Bethene..
that would be great to be in that campground at that time of yr..
Good job


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. I like your witches.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

The witches are great, but I liked the werewolf best. My wife and I helped out at a local Yogi Bear Campground about 7 years ago with a haunt they did for campers. It was great there were all kinds of campsites decorated and campers got a free walkthrough the the haunted mobile home and surrounding woods. It was a lot of fun. I'm glad public places try to keep the "spirit" of the season alive and well.


----------

